# Crystal Valley



## Nuno M. (6 Sep 2017)

Well here goes my new personal setup for 2017/2018 season, I'm planning in keeping you all Up to Date, as it develops and hope you have the time to follow it !!! 

Started:
04/09/2017

Tank:
ADA 60P (60x30x36)

Stand:
MDF ADA Style Cabinet (lacquered in sanded matte antracite 60x30x80)

Lights:
TWINSTAR LIGHT 600S

Filter:
1x EHEIM 2178 (600T) THERMO-FILTER

Filter Media:
Original Blue Pad
Sera Siporax 2l
Seachem Matrix 4l
JBL Symec Syntetic Filter Floss

Other Equipment:
TMC Reg. w/Solenoide Valve + 2Kg Cylinder
ADA Glass Counter
ADA CO2 Indicator
NEO CO2 Difuser (Small)
ADA Outflow P - 4 (13mm)
ADA Inflow V - 5 (13mm)
TWINSTAR M5

Hardscape:
Ryuoh Stone
Red Moor Wood

Substrate:
ADA Aquasoil Amazónia
ADA Power Sand Special
ADA Tourmaline BC

Ferts:
ADA

Plants:
Anubias "Pangolino" (DENNERLE)
Bucephalandra "Belindae" (BUCEPHALANDRA EU)
Bucephalandra "Brownie" (DENNERLE)
Bucephalandra "Broad Wavy Leaf" (DENNERLE)
Bucephalandra "Fake Catherinae" (BECEPHALANDRA EU)
Bucephalandra "Kedagang" (AQUASABI)
Bucephalandra "Mini Needle Leaf" (DENNERLE)
Bucephalandra Motleyana "Braun/Rot Narrow" (AQUASABI)
Bucephalandra Motleyana "Riam Macam" (AQUASABI)
Bucephalandra "Velvet Leaf Entikong" (BECEPHALANDRA EU)
Cryptocoryne "Flamingo" (DENNERLE)
Elatine Hydropiper (AQUAFLORA)
Eleocharis Pusila (DENNERLE)
Hygrophila Pinnatifida (DENNERLE)
Limnophila "Vietanam" (AQUASABI)
Microsorum Pteropus "Green Gnome" (DENNERLE)
Riccardia Chamedryfolia (DENNERLE)
Rotala "Coin Leaf" (DENNERLE)
Rotala "Gia Lai" (AQUASABI)
Rotala "Green" (DENNERLE)
Staurogyne "Porto Velho" (DENNERLE)
Staurogyne "Repens" (DENNERLE)

Here's the FINAL HARDSCAPE 




_MG_4264 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr



_MG_4270 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Planted Bows (6 Sep 2017)

Very nice!! Can't wait to see this planted!! 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## greedy (6 Sep 2017)

Cha, good as always


----------



## Paulo Soares (6 Sep 2017)

Evening mate, 

Looks promissing. 
Best wishes.


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (6 Sep 2017)

Great start


----------



## Nuno M. (7 Sep 2017)

Planted Bows said:


> Very nice!! Can't wait to see this planted!!
> 
> Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk



Hi there Planted Bows thank you for your words,

You will not have to wait long as I will post some close-ups from the planting fase next !!!



greedy said:


> Cha, good as always



Thank you greedy 



Paulo Soares said:


> Evening mate,
> 
> Looks promissing.
> Best wishes.
> ...



Thank you Paulo 



Nigel95 said:


> Great start



Thank you Nigel95

And here it goes some photos before flooding it !!!

In this way I think you can see all the plants location !!!



_MG_4355 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr



_MG_4356 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr



_MG_4357 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr



_MG_4358 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Mikeba (7 Sep 2017)

This is going to be stunning, for sure!


----------



## Planted Bows (7 Sep 2017)

Wow!! So jealous!! 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Sep 2017)

Nice...but how about a square on FTS


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (8 Sep 2017)

Look great, always good when you plant heavy from the start! I am sure this will be stunning!


----------



## Nuno M. (9 Sep 2017)

Mikeba said:


> This is going to be stunning, for sure!



Thank you Mikeba 



Planted Bows said:


> Wow!! So jealous!!
> 
> Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk



Thank you Planted Bows 



Tim Harrison said:


> Nice...but how about a square on FTS



Comming up next !!! 



doylecolmdoyle said:


> Look great, always good when you plant heavy from the start! I am sure this will be stunning!



Thank you doylecolmdoyle,

Having a good plant mass from the start is always good for having a good clean start, and the stems sure help a lot !!!!


----------



## Nuno M. (9 Sep 2017)

As promised here goes the FTS hope you like this one !!!



_MG_4354 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Daveslaney (9 Sep 2017)

Looks fantastic Nuno..
Is the Twinstar S alot more powerful than the E/ES models?. Looks alot wider in the pictures, Should give much better coverage?.


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Sep 2017)

Looks great, your planting is superb


----------



## EdwinK (9 Sep 2017)

Nice scape. Microsorum sp. could be smaller though.


----------



## Nuno M. (9 Sep 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> Looks fantastic Nuno..
> Is the Twinstar S alot more powerful than the E/ES models?. Looks alot wider in the pictures, Should give much better coverage?.



Hi Daveslaney,

The TS S models have about 40% more light output than the E models, S goes for Special and E for Entry , I really like this fixtures color mix, really beautiful to look at in both models ...
As for the wideness keep in mind this last photo was taken with a 10mm lens so it tricks you on the real depth !!! But in reality the S model is wider than the E model having 2 extra led rows !!!
In my opinion 1 TS E is enough for a 60P layout, I'm now testing the S model in this one, keep on following and let's see were it goes, I will also take my one considerations into account in the coming months ...



Tim Harrison said:


> Looks great, your planting is superb



Thank you Tim 



EdwinK said:


> Nice scape. Microsorum sp. could be smaller though.



Hi there EdwinK,

Thank you for the comment 

As for the Microsorum sp. this one is a variety that I've never used is called "Green Gnome" by Dennerle farm, it's now on it's emerse form, I hope that being submersed the leaf size will minimize !!!

But will have to wait on it !!!

Thank you all for starting to follow this one !!!


----------



## Paulo Soares (9 Sep 2017)

Evening,

I bought a model E and i can confirm that for more than 30 cm width one Unit is not enough so a second unit will be required. 
Although i also must say that in my experience even with one only Unit for a minor width it is advisable to fit or assembly those considered hard plants ( red ones) right beneith the light Unit. 
Plants that doesn't required so much light could be rooted in the rear or front of the tank. Or if you wish and according to plantation put the light Unit more behind or to the front and not centered. Play with it. 

My tank is 40 cm width and with one unit i had this issue. The model E is 11 cm led width.. it remains 29 cm for filled. The model S is 14 cm. 

Best regards to all



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (10 Sep 2017)

Thanks Nuno.
Will be following this one for sure.Always find your journals great and very informative.


----------



## Nuno M. (11 Sep 2017)

Paulo Soares said:


> Evening,
> 
> I bought a model E and i can confirm that for more than 30 cm width one Unit is not enough so a second unit will be required.
> Although i also must say that in my experience even with one only Unit for a minor width it is advisable to fit or assembly those considered hard plants ( red ones) right beneith the light Unit.
> ...



I must agree with you here Paulo,

Actually I'm using 2x 600E in a 60x40x40 tank (https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...-a-casa-dos-discus-06-04-2017-portugal.50051/), and they fit there like a glove, but it really depends on the kind of layout we are planning, for thick colorful stems in a 40+ depth layout i must agree that 1x E series is not enough, but let's say for a Iwagumi style layout it can be more than you can chew !!

Now the S and SP series, just from looking at it is a really nice addition to the TWINSTAR lineup, in my opinion to more experienced aquascapers that can handle it's light !!!



Daveslaney said:


> Thanks Nuno.
> Will be following this one for sure.Always find your journals great and very informative.



You are welcome Daveslaney,

And thank you for following this one !!!


----------



## Tom Ryan (@aquascaperay) (12 Sep 2017)

Great photos! Do you guys think that the Twinstar 600SP will therefore have enough power for the ADA 90f tank as there may be too much light with the 900SP?


----------



## Nuno M. (12 Sep 2017)

Tom Ryan said:


> Great photos! Do you guys think that the Twinstar 600SP will therefore have enough power for the ADA 90f tank as there may be too much light with the 900SP?


Hi Tom,

I would go with the 900SP and suspend it 30-40cm from the tank top in this way you will have better coverage on your tank !!!

I will try to do some par measuremens in the S model soon then you can djuge it better with the numbers backing this tank development, for now i can say that by plants response in this first week this light is very good, wondetfull color, and I already trimmed the tank twice 

Enviado do meu SM-G950F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Ryan (@aquascaperay) (15 Sep 2017)

Hi Nuno,

Okay thanks for your help! I'll keep you updated on how it goes.


----------



## Nuno M. (16 Sep 2017)

Hi there guys !!!

Here goes an update on this tank, almost completing 2 weeks, it had a wonderful start, plants are now really kicking in strong !!! 




IMG_4399 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (16 Sep 2017)

Wow


----------



## Planted Bows (16 Sep 2017)

I'm in love with this scape 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luís Cardoso (17 Sep 2017)

Awesome work...


----------



## Dantrasy (18 Sep 2017)

So vibrant, love it!


----------



## Nuno M. (18 Sep 2017)

Nigel95 said:


> Wow





Planted Bows said:


> I'm in love with this scape
> 
> Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk





Luís Cardoso said:


> Awesome work...





Dantrasy said:


> So vibrant, love it!



Thank you all for your kind words !!!


----------



## Nuno M. (18 Sep 2017)

Here are some plant close-ups, 

Wonderfull colors delivered by this Twinstar 600S

Just for keeping you in the tank routine it's lid 10H a day and I've started fertilizing with Brighty K and STEP 1 this past week !!!!



IMG_4393 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr



IMG_4391 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr



IMG_4390 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Daveslaney (18 Sep 2017)

Looking great, 10 hours is a long photoperiod for a new tank, But yours seems to be handling it well with this amount of light, What's your co2 levels? Do you think the Twinstar inhibitors help in the start up period?
Are you using ADA ferts or are they DIY mixes?


----------



## Shinobi (18 Sep 2017)

Growth is amazing and plants are looking stunning! Wish I had your talent.

May I ask if you've only just started using ferts? And have you used anything to support the substrate at the slopes?


----------



## Paulo Soares (18 Sep 2017)

Good night Nuno,

Regard that at certain point those 10 hours will be way to much. 
As soon you notice that in the extend of the photoperiod plants are CLOSED is when you have to reduce photoperiod time or you'll start to have issues. Cause they no longer are doing photosinthesys. 

For now in the beggining no harm at all but as plants mature you may have to reduce. 
Big hug

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno M. (18 Sep 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> Looking great, 10 hours is a long photoperiod for a new tank, But yours seems to be handling it well with this amount of light, What's your co2 levels? Do you think the Twinstar inhibitors help in the start up period?
> Are you using ADA ferts or are they DIY mixes?



Hi Davelaney,

CO2 level should be around 30ppm or a little bit more !!!!
I`m more than sure that electrolysis devices such as TS or CHIHIROS play a great role in the tank start up, and also on the tank life spam !!!!
As for ferts I'm using my DIY ADA ferts but giving exactly the same amount as the originals and with NH4NO3 !!! They work like a charm when using Aquasoil along Power Sand !!!



Shinobi said:


> Growth is amazing and plants are looking stunning! Wish I had your talent.
> 
> May I ask if you've only just started using ferts? And have you used anything to support the substrate at the slopes?



Hi there Shinobi,

Thank you for your kind words 

I always start fertilizing on the second week on all my tanks and setups !!! 
As for the slopes the only things keeping them is the hardscape and plants !!!



Paulo Soares said:


> Good night Nuno,
> 
> Regard that at certain point those 10 hours will be way to much.
> As soon you notice that in the extend of the photoperiod plants are CLOSED is when you have to reduce photoperiod time or you'll start to have issues. Cause they no longer are doing photosinthesys.
> ...



Hi there Paulo,

In my opinion it all depends on the way you treat your tank, if you have it lid at night, if you lid it in the morning, how much natural light does it get, this are all variables, this is my personal tank, but I have it mounted at the store were I work, I open doors at 10am and close at 20pm, so all my tanks in the store are lid in this period, when my costumers come in I have to have the show tanks on and pristine, this is all about maintenance, but if you ask me is it needed ??? NO How do you handle it ??? Good maintenance and low ferts seems to do the trick quite well !!!

We have a show tank with one and a half year lid for the same time period, and it's marvelous how it grows and stays algae free !!!

Other one same time lid 2 TWINSTAR 600E same 10H from the first day going strong for 5-6 months now, wonderful growth and colors !!!

I'm forced to keep them lid for 10h because of the store time table, if I had them at home probably I would keep them lid for 8h tops, but even in my last big journal, Crystal Mountain, it was my home tank and hunting the beautiful compact red stems I've kept it running for 10h 1-2 months before taking the final shoots for IAPLC

I've been keeping planted tanks for quite some time now, and it flows very naturally now, I've more patience a analytic eye I up and down my ferts almost every week depending on certain plants response, color, leaf shape etc ....

But I have to put it down always on good maintenance, now I enjoy my self pruning them frequently seeing trimmed plans response, applying dome trimmings keeping stems bushier or loser, color chasing on colored stem plants has been a goal for quite some time that now comes naturally, but really there are no secrets here !!! And I must really say I love really well lid tanks lot's of light coming in !!! They are quite manageable having a good plant mass !!! But has I always say every tank it's unique what works for me might not work for you for hundreds reasons !!!

You can always come by the store and check this tanks by your one eye and be my judge !!!


----------



## Daveslaney (19 Sep 2017)

Thanks Nuno.
Used your EI plus urea mix on my previous tank. The results where great. Really improved my plants. Im only learning at the min. But once we move house and i get a bigger tank again. I will give the ADA mix a try.


----------



## Paulo Soares (19 Sep 2017)

Evening Nuno,

All that you said is true and it´s part of our own maturation in this hobby. And i also knew it before cause i´m a costumer of "Casa dos Discos"   And cause of knowing it all that´s why i kind of mention the light parameter.

You know i also have may tank receiving daylight (not sunny). So my tank goes from from dawn to dusk just like yours

I used to also have ten hours (as you also knew) and as i said at a certain point i realize that plants no longer took profit of it with the consequences that come along to "force them to work".

But as you mentioned you work there and need to have the tank presentable. I believe for those who in the future reads us now will understand why a 10 hour.

Each tank is unique of course but mother nature has it´s own way and sometimes a tricky one!



> "You can always come by the store and check this tanks by your one eye and be my judge !!!"



For these friends that are reading us and doesn´t know or realise.. Nuno Matos was my mentor and my fountain of inspiration in this aquatics adventure when i started a few years ago!!
He was the guy and the presence who pull me up times enough in those days so that i´m still here.

So.. the student (me) respects his teacher! Never ever in a single seconde i could be such thing as judge my friend. Not to you or any collegue in arms.
Always learning from you and most of all.. keep our debates very alive and kicking as we always had 

Big hug Nuno.
P.S. I´ll be at the store for some shoping such as a one more TS light unit for my new scape!

In portuguese: "GRANDE ABRAÇÃO"


----------



## Nuno M. (20 Sep 2017)

2 more plant Close-Ups , really love this two !!! 

Limnophylla sp. "Vietnam" 


IMG_4431 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

Rotala sp. "Gia Lai"


IMG_4432 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Staticrzr (21 Oct 2017)

nuno, can we have the diy ada mix recipe ? I would love to try ADA ferts withou the additional high brand name cost!


----------



## kadoxu (21 Oct 2017)

Staticrzr said:


> nuno, can we have the diy ada mix recipe ? I would love to try ADA ferts withou the additional high brand name cost!


It's somewhere in his Featured Journal "Crystal Mountain", I got it from there.


----------



## Daveslaney (22 Oct 2017)

Yes the mix is on page 7 of Nunos crystal mountain journal.


----------



## Nuno M. (24 Oct 2017)

Here's a quick update on this one, sorry for the bad quality of the photo it was taken in my cellphone !!!



2017-10-24_05-54-30 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## AndreiD (25 Oct 2017)

What's your values of no3 , po4 and Fe in this tank ?

Thank you


----------



## Nuno M. (27 Oct 2017)

AndreiD said:


> What's your values of no3 , po4 and Fe in this tank ?
> 
> Thank you


Hi there AndreiD,

I haven't take the time to measure it but I'm guessing all really close to 0 

Here it is just after maintenance and major trim 





Generated from my Samsung SM-G950F using tools.rackonly.com


----------



## Paulo Soares (27 Oct 2017)

Nuno M. said:


> Hi there AndreiD,
> 
> I haven't take the time to measure it but I'm guessing all really close to 0
> 
> ...


I believe this was not the answer people was expecting . Close to zero eh eh

This will make our fellow Friends wondering 
But that is the goal. Not 20 ppm of this and that... 

Until people start to realize this aproaches it will take a lot and also to UNmistify "EI" methods.. 

Best regards 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno M. (27 Oct 2017)

Paulo Soares said:


> I believe this was not the answer people was expecting . Close to zero eh eh
> 
> This will make our fellow Friends wondering
> But that is the goal. Not 20 ppm of this and that...
> ...


Hi there Paulo,

As I've said in the past and still bealive in it, EI is the best way to grow aquatic plants, but in my opinion is the most troublesome way to do so regarding tank maintenance, and also it dosen't gives much credit for the fish and critters we have un our tanks !!! 

I can say that I've tested almost every fert scheme out there, EI, PMDD, PMDD PRO, etc !!! All of them work I'm most positive sure of that, testing this methods gave me quite good understanding how to do my own ferts using dry salts, you can replicate every single one comercial fertilizer out there as long as you got their ppm targets range !!! 

So I manage my tanks based on my experience, that's what I share on all my journals and that's also what I advise every single one of you to do, experiment take your own conclusions, what works for me might not work for you for 100 reasons !!!

Best regards !!!

Enviado do meu SM-G950F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Lonew0lf (28 Oct 2017)

Nuno - in your awesome Crystal Mountain scape you ran a surface skimmer in many of your photos.  Do you require one on this scape?


----------



## Nuno M. (28 Oct 2017)

Lonew0lf said:


> Nuno - in your awesome Crystal Mountain scape you ran a surface skimmer in many of your photos.  Do you require one on this scape?



This Skimmer was plugged to a timer and was ON when Lights and CO2 wore OFF !!!!


----------



## Daveslaney (28 Oct 2017)

Hi Nuno
So what is your ferts on this tank. No added ferts in the water or just enough ferts for the plants to use in a day?
Also what are your thoughts on the S series light? Is it worth the extra above the E series?


----------



## Nuno M. (28 Oct 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> Hi Nuno
> So what is your ferts on this tank. No added ferts in the water or just enough ferts for the plants to use in a day?
> Also what are your thoughts on the S series light? Is it worth the extra above the E series?



Hi there Dave,

I'm using Step 1 and Brighty K from ADA the real deal not DIY !!!!

The TS S series for a 60P is overkill, but I love it, and yes is worth the extra bang !!! =)


----------



## Lonew0lf (28 Oct 2017)

Nuno M. said:


> This Skimmer was plugged to a timer and was ON when Lights and CO2 wore OFF !!!!




Thanks for that.  I’ve been running my skimmer round the clock; however, my setup has nothing but slow growing plants where I’m not targeting >20+ppm. 

Beautiful scape as always.


----------



## Daveslaney (28 Oct 2017)

Thanks Nuno. The scape looks fantastic.
Great scape. The Missus has bought me a TS 600S. Have got to wait till December for the Aquascaper 600 cabinet and tank to come. The tank is 50cm front to back width so the S should be perfect for this.


----------



## AndreiD (28 Oct 2017)

Nuno M. said:


> This Skimmer was plugged to a timer and was ON when Lights and CO2 wore OFF !!!!



So you are using the skimmer only when co2 and lights are off ?
More to degas the co2 at night ,right ?


----------



## Nuno M. (30 Oct 2017)

AndreiD said:


> So you are using the skimmer only when co2 and lights are off ?
> More to degas the co2 at night ,right ?


Hi there AndreiD,

In this particular layout I only use the skimmer to remove surface film build up, and after trimming it to remove loose plant bits !!!

Best regards

Enviado do meu SM-G950F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Butler (1 Nov 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> Have got to wait till December for the Aquascaper 600


crazy lead time right now eh? I'm in the same boat but my 900 has arrived and the build quality really is superb.



Daveslaney said:


> The tank is 50cm front to back width so the S should be perfect for this


I'm hoping it will be as I'm not getting an answer about coverage from anyone.


----------



## MattDear (1 Nov 2017)

Amazing scape and tank


----------



## Nuno M. (2 Nov 2017)

Andrew Butler said:


> I'm hoping it will be as I'm not getting an answer about coverage from anyone.



Hi there Andrew,

I'm using a 900S in a 100x50x50 tank tank and it gives good coverage front to back !!!



MattDear said:


> Amazing scape and tank



Hi Matt,

Thank you for your words


----------



## Nuno M. (4 Nov 2017)

Today this layout makes 2 months since it's startup and 1week from last trimming !!!

Here a proper FTS  hope you guys like this one !!!



Crystal Valley 2 Months &#x3D by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## cosmin_ruz (4 Nov 2017)

Really nice! Colorful!


----------



## Nuno M. (4 Nov 2017)

cosmin_ruz said:


> Really nice! Colorful!


Thank you for your words cosmin_ruz !!! 

Enviado do meu SM-G950F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Radevski (4 Nov 2017)

stunning scape! 

Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno M. (4 Nov 2017)

Radevski said:


> stunning scape!
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk



Thank you Radevski


----------



## Daveslaney (5 Nov 2017)

Fantastic Nuno..
Love the look of the rotalas in the background. How often do you trim them to get the compact bushy growth like this?


----------



## steveno (5 Nov 2017)

Wow!  Very nice...


----------



## Nuno M. (6 Nov 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> Fantastic Nuno..
> Love the look of the rotalas in the background. How often do you trim them to get the compact bushy growth like this?


Thank you Daveslaney,

I trim it very often like every week !!! Strong light also has its roll on this compact bushy growth ...

Enviado do meu SM-G950F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno M. (6 Nov 2017)

steveno said:


> Wow!  Very nice...


Thank you steveno 

Enviado do meu SM-G950F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno M. (14 Nov 2017)

Here goes a quick update on this tank ... All photos taken with my smartphone so the quality is not the best !!!

Hope you guys like it !!! 

Stems top View



2017-11-14_04-59-53 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr 

Today before trimming !!!


2017-11-14_05-00-49 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr

After trimming and general maintenance !!!


2017-11-14_05-01-05 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## CooKieS (15 Nov 2017)

Trimming nightmare...


----------



## Nuno M. (15 Nov 2017)

CooKieS said:


> Trimming nightmare...


It's quite a challenge indeed !!! 

Enviado do meu SM-G950F através de Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (15 Nov 2017)

I'm amazed by the growth of your plants by using only ada ferts, always had deficiency using these past 6 months...


----------



## Nuno M. (15 Nov 2017)

CooKieS said:


> I'm amazed by the growth of your plants by using only ada ferts, always had deficiency using these past 6 months...


You have too keep in mind that the soil nutrients will deplete in time, so you will need to start dosing Special Lights along with the Step3 and Brighty K or in the new ADA line Mineral along Brighty K and Nitrogen also past 6 mounths or so soil reminerelization is in order using Multi Bottom and Iron Bottom !!!

In this way you will always have good and lust growth 

Enviado do meu SM-G950F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno M. (27 Nov 2017)

Hi there guys,

Here is a quick smartphone FTS, 2 weeks after trimming, recovered really nice !!! 



Crystal Valley 27/11/2017 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Nuno M. (2 Dec 2017)

3 Months since I've started this layout !!! 

Here's a photo from it !!! Sorry smartphone photo again !!! 



Crystal Valley 3 Months !!! by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Nuno M. (9 Jan 2018)

Here goes a quick update on this tank =)




Generated from my Samsung SM-G950F using tools.rackonly.com

Enviado do meu SM-G950F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dantrasy (10 Jan 2018)

post trim opens it up so much. LOVE IT! 

I'm sure this will rank very well.


----------



## Shinobi (10 Jan 2018)

Looking good! Have you removed the Dwarf hair?


----------



## Nuno M. (10 Jan 2018)

Dantrasy said:


> post trim opens it up so much. LOVE IT!
> 
> I'm sure this will rank very well.



Thank you Dantrasy,

It was loosing depth of field with the stems on the middle I had to trimm the stems almost to the substrate !!! 



Shinobi said:


> Looking good! Have you removed the Dwarf hair?



Thank you Shinobi,

Yes I removed almost every bit of Eleocharis Pusila, I used it the give some detail on the rocks frontier but it overgrown and was suffocating the hydropiper, so removed as much as I could and replanted the Elatine Hydropiper !!!


----------



## Nuno M. (18 Jan 2018)

Here it is 1 week after last trimm !!! 



1 week after last trimm !!!  by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Nuno M. (18 Jan 2018)

And after maintenance with no equipment and backlighting !!! 



CrystalValley 18/01/2018 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr​


----------



## Nuno M. (22 Jan 2018)

Another trim on this one !!! It's growing like crazy !!! 



CrystalValley 22/01/2018 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Nuno M. (25 Jan 2018)

Today I've taken the time to grab my DSLR and do a proper photo !!!

Hope you like it  !!! 



CrystalValley 25/01/2018 10mm by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Bacms (19 Feb 2018)

Hi Nuno great scape. Can you just confirm the distribution of the plants on the background? From left to right I am guessing you have rotala "Green", Rotala Gia Lai, Rotala Coin Leaf, ....?


----------



## mohsen12251 (21 Feb 2018)

plz video for this tank


----------



## aquanick (24 Feb 2018)

How do you get the rotala so red nuno..!


----------



## aquanick (24 Feb 2018)

Nuno M. said:


> IMG_4390 by Nuno Matos, on Flickr




Hi Nuno.. is this Rotala vietnam or walichii?
Very nice..!


----------



## Nuno M. (19 Aug 2018)

mohsen12251 said:


> plz video for this tank



Maybe something will come out soon !!! =)



aquanick said:


> How do you get the rotala so red nuno..!



Strong light is the key, I'm using TS 600s on this tank 10H from the first day untill now !!! 



aquanick said:


> Hi Nuno.. is this Rotala vietnam or walichii?
> Very nice..!



It's Walichii


----------



## Nuno M. (19 Aug 2018)

It's with great happiness that last week I received the letter from #IAPLC2018

Thank you to all UKAPS community that follows my work !!!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (19 Aug 2018)

Wow great work, has to be one of the highest rankings a 60p tank has ever got! Cant wait to see the final photo!


----------



## CooKieS (19 Aug 2018)

Me too...I think I might better burn mine


----------



## Ed Wiser (19 Aug 2018)

32 is fantastic great job


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (20 Aug 2018)

Congrats


----------



## Nuno M. (23 Oct 2018)

Sorry to you all, been a while since I last came to UKAPS

Here it is this layout final shot the one I applyed to all contests this year 

#IAPLC2018 Rk.32 
#CIAC2018 Rk.8 Nano Category
#IIAC2018 Rk.28

Hope you guys like it !!!  



Crystal Valley 2018 Final Shot
by Nuno Matos, on Flickr


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Oct 2018)

Congratulations, IAPLC Rk 32, that's getting very close to the converted top 27, and in a 60cm tank as well...


----------



## greedy (25 Oct 2018)

Super, Nuno how you can keep bucephalandras so algae free in such high light?


----------



## CooKieS (25 Oct 2018)

Very nice little tank, colourful and great sense of depth, inspiring for my next one 

Congrats


----------



## Carlos Mocho (26 Oct 2018)

The pictgure is amazing, The tank has only a lack: Do not have a chair in front to enjoy it without pain in the back or in legs! LOL
Congrats Nuno!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (26 Oct 2018)

Final photo looks so good! What lens did you use looks very deep, im guessing with the aid of a wide angle lens.


----------



## CooKieS (9 Nov 2018)

sorry mate


----------



## Tom Ryan (@aquascaperay) (5 Aug 2020)

Looking great!


----------

